# 300 H&H Ammo



## mreger (Apr 7, 2007)

I can't find 300 H&H ammo larger than 180 grain anywhere. I am going to Kodiak to hunt brown bears and I don't have big enough shells. Anyone have 200 grain or larger they can overnight to me for big $?


----------



## Sasha and Abby (May 11, 2004)

Call Cabelas


----------



## iwantabuggy (Feb 15, 2005)

What's wrong with 180's? As long as it is a premium bullet, you should be good. Just based on rough calculations you should be somewhere around 3200-3300 ftlbs at the muzzle and close to 2400 at 250 yards. IMHO that should be enough to kill anything on the planet (out of the water).


----------



## iwantabuggy (Feb 15, 2005)

I just ran the numbers based on a Nosler partition 180 vs 220 gr (not the only premium bullet by far, but I just used it as something of a standard) and then used velocities based on the Nosler reloading manual and dropped off 50 fps just to get somewhere near where the factory ammo would probably be and the 180 and the 220 gr bullets have virtually the same energy at the muzzle, but the 180 carries much better at 250 yards. So in short, the bear (as big as they may be) wouldn't be able to feel a difference if it is inside 50 yards, but if it is farther, the 180's are going to hit harder than 220's.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

You might want to PM Horsager and see if he knows of a factory loading for 200 gr Barnes X bullet. If I was hunting things that could hurt me and using a 300H&H I would also use the 200 gr *and* a premium bullet. I don't care how big their shoulders are a 200 gr Barnes X bullet is going through them and the heart.


----------



## Horsager (Aug 31, 2006)

HSM from Stevensville MT loads a 200gn X and a 200gn Speer Grand slam. In your situation I'd order 2-3 boxes of each, see which shoots best and go hunting. Here's the link:

http://www.thehuntingshack.com/catalog/ ... index.html


----------

